# What Is A Plexi?



## Rocket

Which amps are considered Plexi amps?

thanks


----------



## wareagle

a plexi was the first type of marshall, the bodies were made of plexiglas im pretty sure? made from '62-73? i think, or was it '69?


----------



## stax

The face plate and back plate were plexi, the chassis were aluminum. In 69 the face and back plate changed to brushed aluminum, I believe.


----------



## Rocket

Oh its that simple. I keep hearing people refer to them and in the context of certain specs characteristics they have.

I was wondering if the two I have;

1. JCM 800 Lead Series, 100W, or

2. JCM 2000 Dual Super Lead, 50W

had the same design characteristics as the Plexi.

they both have stickers on the back that start with M-2005 and M-2006. Are the numbers after the M the year?

Thanks


----------



## mystic fred

"Plexi" or "Plexiglas" as Stax stated was the Perspex-like material used on the early amps up to 1969, all the subsequent models had brushed alumimium gold fascias and a steel chassis, as far as i know only the 90's JTM series were made to emulate the JTM45 sound and had plexi style fascias but i'm not sure if they are true plexiglas.


----------



## janarn

Marshall started with aluminium fronts in '62, and for a period they also had
plastic fronts.
The plexi fronts came in '65 and was replaced with brushed aluminium mid '69.

Aluminium chassis changed to steel chassis 66/67. Tubes changed from KT66
to EL34 about the same time.

So the Plexi area was from '65 to July '69.

Models in that period were:

JTM-45 (65-66), JTM-45/100 (late 65-66), 
JTM "Black flag" or "reverse logo" (late 66-mid 67), 
JMP (mid 67-mid 69)

JTM50 was the 50w 1963 Super PA (JTM MKIII)
JTM100 was the 100w 1968 Super PA (JTMV)
(The JTM MKIV was the tremoloversion of the JTM-45)

The 200w "The Pig" was made only in '67, and replaced with the Major in '68.

For the first year or so the amps had plexi front panels, and cream white
back panels. Then the back panels also changed to plexi.

The Lead (50w, model 1987) and Super Lead (100w, model 1959),
changed a lot after the Plexi area, and the metal face amps from
the early 70's sounds very different.

So if an amp is made '65 - mid '69 and has a plexifront it's a Plexi.
No other models are Plexies.

A Plexi RI should have the curciut from '65 - mid '69, and of course,
the plexi panels.


----------



## Ken

Rocket said:


> I was wondering if the two I have;
> 
> 1. JCM 800 Lead Series, 100W, or
> 
> 2. JCM 2000 Dual Super Lead, 50W



Wow, you have the two of the three best Marshall amps IMHO (the JVMs are great too!)

Both are quite different. The DSL has lots of modern type circuits like the LED that acts as a compressor on the Ultra channel. The 800 series actually has many variations; single channel, duel channel, no master volume, and I imagine are also different from a plexi but not nearly as much as the DSL.

Ken


----------



## Rocket

Thanks guys. This is an informative forum. Another one gave me some of the same info but not as detailed. 

I've got some more questions but I'll start new thread..


----------



## Vintager12

Ken said:


> Wow, you have the two of the three best Marshall amps IMHO (the JVMs are great too!)



Forgot the VM ?


----------



## Ken

Vintager12 said:


> Forgot the VM ?



Same family, right? 

ken


----------



## janarn

Hm? This is a thread about Plexi Marshalls. 
And the best Marshalls are JCM800, JCM2000, JVM and VM?
How do you know?

I have had a JMP 2204 (same as the JCM800),
a JVM410H, and I tested out a VM before I bought the JVM.
I have also tried the DSL, both 50w and 100w.

And I agree that they all are good amps.

But I have four original Plexies, and I just have to say that
none of the other amps comes close to the sound of a Plexi.


----------



## Ken

janarn said:


> But I have four original Plexies, and I just have to say that
> none of the other amps comes close to the sound of a Plexi.



And a Plexi won't come close to the sound of a DSL! LOL

Ken


----------



## janarn

Ken said:


> And a Plexi won't come close to the sound of a DSL! LOL
> 
> Ken



And I would't talk about Plexies in a thread about DSL!


----------



## Ken

janarn said:


> And I would't talk about Plexies in a thread about DSL!



LOL Okay, you got me there! Some day I'll buy a plexi and see what all the hollering is about. 

Ken


----------



## janarn

Do that, I'll buy your DSL cheap.


----------



## Ken

janarn said:


> Do that, I'll buy your DSL cheap.



Oh, I'm keeping the DSL. My next amp will be some kind of JCM 800. And if I ever find a 1982 speaker cabinet bottom with the G12H30 speakers I'm all over it!

Ken


----------



## janarn

He, he, my next amp will be a JCM800 2205.


----------



## jcmjmp

Ken said:


> Wow, you have the two of the three best Marshall amps IMHO (the JVMs are great too!)
> 
> Both are quite different. The DSL has lots of modern type circuits like the LED that acts as a compressor on the Ultra channel. The 800 series actually has many variations; single channel, duel channel, no master volume, and I imagine are also different from a plexi but not nearly as much as the DSL.
> 
> Ken



Ummm.... no LEDs in the signal path of the DSL. Check your facts before you post.

Regardless, neither the JCM 800 or DSL are "plexi" circuits.


----------



## javier pintos

i have a DSL100, can someone explain me the difference (tonally) of a plexi and my DSL considering both channels and their respective modes?

I´m trying to learn not be a smart ass

cheers


----------



## janarn

This how a Plexi works, if you want a good vintage sound:

1. A direct signal through the whole amp. No loop, no channel switch.
Just the things that makes the guitar signal sound good.

2. Distortion from preamp tubes, power tubes, and speakers.
It is that distortion chain that makes the Plexi sound.
The good sound will come when the volume is at min. 6.
That's why you will need an attenuator.

On a DSL it's a little bit different:

1. Not so direct signal. The amp is made for more flexibility,
and that isn't always the best way to get the the best sound.

2. The distortion comes from the preamp tubes, and that is the
way the amp is made. The idea is that you can get a good sound
even at low volume. And you can.


----------



## javier pintos

Thanks Janarn

But given that you can still get power tube distortion and the speker distortion can still be there (is just a matter of power) you could sitll have all 3 types of distortion, then it would be a matter of how the signal path is onstructed, more elements in the DSL means that the tone is less pure but still somehow resemblant of a plexi?

In there a way to get somehow close on a DSL by adjusting settings to get close to a plexy sound?


----------



## Ken

jcmjmp said:


> Ummm.... no LEDs in the signal path of the DSL. Check your facts before you post.
> 
> Regardless, neither the JCM 800 or DSL are "plexi" circuits.



It's a photo resistor. Check again on the Ultra channel.

Ken


----------



## janarn

javier pintos said:


> Thanks Janarn
> 
> But given that you can still get power tube distortion and the speker distortion can still be there (is just a matter of power) you could sitll have all 3 types of distortion, then it would be a matter of how the signal path is onstructed, more elements in the DSL means that the tone is less pure but still somehow resemblant of a plexi?
> 
> In there a way to get somehow close on a DSL by adjusting settings to get close to a plexy sound?



The closest you can get is buying a 4x12" G12M or G12H cab,
and set the mastervolume on full.
Then try both channels, and see if you can balance the power tube
distortion and the speaker distortion, with the preamp tube distortion.


----------



## Kenny Allyn

Just courious where this one falls into place 

It is a Super Bass I just picked up and an A series






No "Plexi" front but it also has no JMP on it either?


----------



## stax

Kenny Allyn said:


> Just courious where this one falls into place
> 
> It is a Super Bass I just picked up and an A series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "Plexi" front but it also has no JMP on it either?



That is a "metal face", it is most likely early enough that it has the plexi circuit (I believe the first year or so the circuit remained unchanged in the metal face). The Super Bass is basically a Super Lead, I believe you just need to change a couple of resistor values.


----------



## janarn

The Super Bass model code changed from SB/ to SB/A in July '69,
that was also the month they changed from Plexi to metal panels.
But some amps has the Plexi panels and the SB/A code.
The letter in the end of your serial number is the code for the year.
A=69/70, C=71, D=72, E=73. 
Your polarity switch is placed where the JMP letters is on the front panel,
that's why you can't se them. The polarity switch was on US export models. 

If this is a PTP Super Bass with original curcuit, don't change anything.
The Super Lead went through some changes after the Plexi area, but the
Super Bass didn't. Many of us think the Super Bass sound better than the
Super Lead.


----------



## Kenny Allyn

Thanks good info ... it appears to be a 72 then with PTP wiring

It sounds great, all Telefunken tubes in the preamp section and I run it into a 1960 model cab with the "Checkerboard" grill loaded with 25 watt greenbacks. I like to run it clean and it has a sound like a BIG Fender 59 Bassman, if I want breakup I use either a Roger Mayer Voodoo clean boost or a Voodoo Axe to push the front end. 

I like the amp a lot


----------



## janarn

You got the right cab for the amp!
If you really want to find out how your amp can sound like do this:
Buy an attenuator, a Ultimate Attenuator, or a Hot Plate.

Set volume on high treble channel on 8 (use upper input)
(Don't do this without an attenuator, your speakers may blow)
Precense 0, Bass 0-3, Middle 8, Treble 5.

Turn down guitar volume for clean sound,
and use your cleanboost for lead sound.

Wooow!!


----------



## Ken

Kenny Allyn said:


> Just courious where this one falls into place
> 
> It is a Super Bass I just picked up and an A series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "Plexi" front but it also has no JMP on it either?



Nice amp!

My name is Kenneth as well, and my middle name is Allyn, spelled like yours! Small world?

Ken


----------



## solarburn

Kenny Allyn said:


> Just courious where this one falls into place
> 
> It is a Super Bass I just picked up and an A series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "Plexi" front but it also has no JMP on it either?



Lucky! Enjoy the tones man.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

Awesome! Great thread y'all!


----------



## strider1

janarn said:


> The Super Bass model code changed from SB/ to SB/A in July '69,
> that was also the month they changed from Plexi to metal panels.
> But some amps has the Plexi panels and the SB/A code.
> The letter in the end of your serial number is the code for the year.
> A=69/70, C=71, D=72, E=73.
> Your polarity switch is placed where the JMP letters is on the front panel,
> that's why you can't se them. The polarity switch was on US export models.
> 
> If this is a PTP Super Bass with original curcuit, don't change anything.
> The Super Lead went through some changes after the Plexi area, but the
> Super Bass didn't. Many of us think the Super Bass sound better than the
> Super Lead.



Finally some usefull info on this forum. Thanks a lot, just curious, why do you think SB is a little better than SLP, im in doubt of buying between these 2 two...would appreciate your opinion


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

janarn said:


> This how a Plexi works, if you want a good vintage sound:
> 
> 1. A direct signal through the whole amp. No loop, no channel switch.
> Just the things that makes the guitar signal sound good.
> 
> 2. Distortion from preamp tubes, power tubes, and speakers.
> It is that distortion chain that makes the Plexi sound.
> The good sound will come when the volume is at min. 6.
> That's why you will need an attenuator.
> 
> On a DSL it's a little bit different:
> 
> 1. Not so direct signal. The amp is made for more flexibility,
> and that isn't always the best way to get the the best sound.
> 
> 2. The distortion comes from the preamp tubes, and that is the
> way the amp is made. The idea is that you can get a good sound
> even at low volume. And you can.



Could I consider a Class 5 head a "Mini Plexi"?


----------



## tone seaker

My 68 super trem plexi stack. Original 25 watt speakers and mullard tubes. It roars


----------



## LAARS

tone seaker said:


> My 68 super trem plexi stack. Original 25 watt speakers and mullard tubes. It roars



That is SWEET!!!


----------



## tone seaker

my gigin rig 57 strat and 62 strat and 68 super trem half





on stage waiting to start the show. Ep3 echo plex on rail next amp. Vox V846 from 69, 81 TS9 Tube Screamer, Deja Vibe II


----------



## LAARS

Tone Seaker,
Holy Crap..... You gig with that gear! I'm jealous as hell!


----------



## tone seaker

LAARS said:


> Tone Seaker,
> Holy Crap..... You gig with that gear! I'm jealous as hell!


 Heck yea It's made to be played


----------



## LAARS

tone seaker said:


> Heck yea It's made to be played



How long have you owned those guitars? Please don't tell me you bought them cheap when you were 17 and never got rid of them......I had some great guitars when I was young, and like a bonehead, they got sold or traded away in the 80s......I was never smart enough to hang on to them. 

I love the blue strat.


----------



## tone seaker

LAARS said:


> How long have you owned those guitars? Please don't tell me you bought them cheap when you were 17 and never got rid of them......I had some great guitars when I was young, and like a bonehead, they got sold or traded away in the 80s......I was never smart enough to hang on to them.
> 
> I love the blue strat.


 
Thanks. I have had them 30 plus years + or - a few years. The blue one is my #1. I have had to refrett it four times i believe. They are both all orgional except the saddles are replacement on the 62 for reliabilty. Had some other great guitars that i let get away..


----------



## NewReligion

What Is A Plexi? 

In a word. "Monstrous".

David


----------



## Blokkadeleider

tone seaker said:


> Heck yea It's made to be played



Finally someone who understands what these amps were made for.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Also gigging a 67 black flag.


----------



## tone seaker

like this [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9AaQQbvT4M"]Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun *HD (HQ) AUDIO* Live Music Video, at Filmore East 1st Jan 1970 (& Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

or this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2qIDhdLMHg[/ame] 

or
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mDskzcA9i4"]JIMI HENDRIX (Hear My Train A Comin') At Berkeley Community Centre - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Viking62

Dont bother with the other Forums brother, this is "IT"
Cheers


----------



## strat59

My '68 JMP-50 Plexi & '66 JTM-45 MKIV Super Trem (KT-66).

I've played near all types of amps and these are the only ones that when you plug in and play you get THAT sound every time. A joy to play.


----------



## tone seaker

strat59 said:


> My '68 JMP-50 Plexi & '66 JTM-45 MKIV Super Trem (KT-66).
> 
> I've played near all types of amps and these are the only ones that when you plug in and play you get THAT sound every time. A joy to play.


 
I get it from my super trem every time


----------



## strat59

tone seaker said:


> I get it from my super trem every time



Super Trem's are Rare & Killer Amps


----------



## CaptainZero

If I gigged with those guitars, I think I'd have to carry them with me on break or lock them up. Very sweet!


----------



## LAARS

CaptainZero said:


> If I gigged with those guitars, I think I'd have to carry them with me on break or lock them up. Very sweet!



Thats what I was thinking...... I wish I was smart enough to keep the guitars I had when I was young.... Pretty sweet Tone Seaker!


----------



## SmokestackElRopo

So, are the reissues, particularly a JTM45 Considered "Plexis"?


----------



## Rockcity

I was always in love with Marshall. Specially I like drive sound and I don't use pedals, just pre-amp on my JCM.
Then, at one gig JTM45 clone waited for me. It was just a kit from Malesia with regular specification parts and everything else. I had Boss BD-2 which I brought for emergency only. This time connecting LP through BD-2 into Plexi replica made my balls freeze. The best warm and growling sound outta Hiwatt 412 cabinet. I tried BD-2 into my JCM later (which I never was before) and it sounded pretty harsh and cheap.
If I ever had a chance to choose one amp, it would be two 
JTM45 and JMP.
My JCM is great, but not the best I heard.


----------



## boola

SmokestackElRopo said:


> So, are the reissues, particularly a JTM45 Considered "Plexis"?


 
If it has a plexiglass panel, as the re-issues do, it's a plexi!


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

The end of the JTM 45, signalled the end of the pre-plexi metal paneled amps, that morphed into the JMP 50, which is the true "Plexi". The JMP 50 was basically a JTM 45 circuit with a SS rectifier and EL 34 tubes, instead of the GZ34 rectifier and KT66 tube. There were some cross over amps, made at that time, as the changes came into effect. The general grouping of Marshalls from 1965 to 1965 are loosely called Plexi's, but really the JTM 50 was the one true "Plexi" that was the standard. So if your's wasn't made in that time era, then no it is not a true "Plexi" , but rather has a Plexi circuit in it. Enough, said the wine cork sniffers ! It' still all good tone, if it's a plexi circuit.


----------



## janarn

Super Amps JTM45/100 was introduced along with the stack in Nov. '65
And the earliest 100w were clearly Plexi amps with Plexi fronts from JTM-45.
I believe that the JTM-45 got the Plexi front earlier '65, and was the start of the Plexi-area.
The JTM-45 was produced until early '67 when the "Black Flag" JTM50 was introduced.
You will find "Black Flag" JTM50's with allu-chassis and steel chassis and with and without tube rectifier.
Some early JMP's were also made with tube rectifiers and are identical to late "Black Flag" models.
A '66 JTM-45 is without no doubt a Plexi amp.

Amps in avatar from bottom:

JTM100 Super PA dual OT Nov. '65
JMP Super Bass early '68. Three numbers after EVH' amp.
JMP 1987 early '68
JMP 1986 mid '67 with tube rectifier.


----------



## boola

Guitar-Rocker said:


> The end of the JTM 45, signalled the end of the pre-plexi metal paneled amps, that morphed into the JMP 50, which is the true "Plexi". The JMP 50 was basically a JTM 45 circuit with a SS rectifier and EL 34 tubes, instead of the GZ34 rectifier and KT66 tube. There were some cross over amps, made at that time, as the changes came into effect. The general grouping of Marshalls from 1965 to 1965 are loosely called Plexi's, but really the JTM 50 was the one true "Plexi" that was the standard. So if your's wasn't made in that time era, then no it is not a true "Plexi" , but rather has a Plexi circuit in it. Enough, said the wine cork sniffers ! It' still all good tone, if it's a plexi circuit.



Sorry but this is just complete bullshit. 

There is no such thing as a plexi circuit. What part of the circuit is plexiglass exactly?


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

No part of the circuit was made of plexiglass (and I never said that, quit taking a phrase out of contex in a sentence), just like there is a JTM 45 circuit, a JCM800 type circuit, or for that matter the bassman circuit that Jim modeled the Marshalls from (a 1959 *Fender Tweed Bassman 5F6A* circuit) Gee I guess that circuit is made out of tweed too?. I guess if you want, you can call anything with a plexiglass faceplate on it a plexi. Read up on the history of Marshall a bit before you toss out comments like that. I suppose the PA 's made during that era were plexis too, or the 18Watters? Talk about spreading the manure!


----------



## divebombercorona

So do the 90s JTM series get the true plexi sound?


----------



## boola

Guitar-Rocker said:


> I suppose the PA 's made during that era were plexis too, or the 18Watters? !


 
Absolutely correct.


----------



## SmokestackElRopo

I have retubed mine to Mullard NOS preamp tubes and ValveArt KT66s and it sounds very good. Does it sound like an original, I could not comment on that as I have never plugged into one. Would love to though!


----------



## boola

SmokestackElRopo said:


> I have retubed mine to Mullard NOS preamp tubes and ValveArt KT66s and it sounds very good. Does it sound like an original, I could not comment on that as I have never plugged into one. Would love to though!


 
If you think you would like a looser, bluesier feeling amp, you should try out the following filter cap changes. These are the values used in the orginal JTM45 and will get yours sounding pretty much the same as an original:

Change the filter cap near the GZ34 to a 32X32uF. The other one at the other end of the chassis should be changed to a 16X16uF.

I made this change and also have NOS Mullards but use 6L6GC. I love the way it sounds now.


----------



## strat59

Marshall Plexi's refer to amps built in that late '64 - '68 period for cosmetic reasons having a Gold Plexiglass Front panel. Up to '66 they had a white rear panel, then the change to all gold front and rear panels. I believe Ken Bran suggested the use of the gold plexiglass to Jim for marketing reasons.

As with all Marshall amps in this period they were evolving and being tweaked as the style of music changed from the Bluesy to more Heavy in the late '60s early '70s. From the early JTM-45s with R/S Trannies and later Drake , the use of KT-66 , KT-88 , EL-34 tubes, then SS Rectifiers. There really isn't a definitive Plexi sound as all these variations sounded slightly different to each other. Most refer to the '68 JMP as the "Plexi" sound. But they all sound great just depends on your preference for Blues or Harder Rock. Filtering was low on the early amps giving them that softer warmer blues tone. It then increased to tighten up the tone in conjunction with the use of EL-34 tubes and SS rectification. A more punchy sound. Each variation had their own unique tone so it's not really applicable to say this or that is the Plexi Tone.

The only clones I feel nail the era specific tones of the Originals are the Gladius Brand from Germany. They do a range of era correct Plexis and they are killer.


----------



## tone seaker

Plexi's were made until mid 69


----------



## strat59

'69 ....Not going to argue over a few months. Point being there is no one exact sound of a Plexi Marshall & All those referring to their re-issue amps on Ebay etc as Plexi Marshalls are not exactly correct.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ohh, what difficulty we have on deciding what is a plexi...
Any Marshall amp with a plexi front panel made up until 1969 or somewhere thereabouts perhaps?
Some of them as different as day and night and many different models too.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Ricochet

strat59 said:


> there is no one exact sound of a Plexi Marshall & All those referring to their re-issue amps on Ebay etc as Plexi Marshalls are not exactly correct.



So if every vintage plexi is sounding different, who's to say a Reissue isn't in fact sounding period correct?


----------



## strat59

You could argue that, but it's usually the argument of those that don't own
a real Plexi 

I'm yet to hear a boutique or re-issue that nails the feel and tones of those
Marshalls made in that period.

The closest I will admit IMHO are Gladius Amps that are superbly made replicas and Custom Brian Wallace Transformers. They are era perfect in detail
and made from the highest qlty components. They nail the tones far better than re-issue Marshalls do. You Tube has a bunch of vids with Thomas Blug
demoing.


----------



## LAARS

strat59 said:


> '69 ....Not going to argue over a few months. Point being there is no one exact sound of a Plexi Marshall & All those referring to their re-issue amps on Ebay etc as Plexi Marshalls are not exactly correct.





People use the word Plexi like its a exact sounding amp. From what I've seen and heard, no two plexi's sound alike. I've heard Marshall Metal face 100watt super leads that have that type of sound that reminds me of a plexi, though they are not a "plexi".....

Everyones idea of what is a good guitar tone is different. I always loved the tone in Alright now, by Free, yet its come to light that his amp might not have even been a Marshall on that song. Some say it was a Selmer T&B 50 used on that song. Go figure..........

A 1966 JTM45 plexi sounds nothing like a 1968 JMP 50 watt plexi yet both are "plexis"... To me, that sound that I want to hear for a "plexi tone" is very clean thick glassy tone, with little gain that still allows the notes to be heard. You hit it hard and its distorted, but clean......


----------



## Ricochet

strat59 said:


> You could argue that, but it's usually the argument of those that don't own
> a real Plexi
> 
> I'm yet to hear a boutique or re-issue that nails the feel and tones of those
> Marshalls made in that period.
> 
> The closest I will admit IMHO are Gladius Amps that are superbly made replicas and Custom Brian Wallace Transformers. They are era perfect in detail
> and made from the highest qlty components. They nail the tones far better than re-issue Marshalls do. You Tube has a bunch of vids with Thomas Blug
> demoing.



The first part made me chuckle. I suspect it's true.

I have to ask tho, with a circuitry that is relatively simple, and all the components being known, what is the secret to a good plexi? Good transformers?


----------



## tone seaker

strat59 said:


> '69 ....Not going to argue over a few months.


 
There is a difference between a 68 and a 69 plexi. The 68 famous and sought after 12xxx series had a 820 ohm resistor on the V1B Split catholde and the 69 had a 2.7K. The 68 is a little gainer sounding or distorted which ever you want to call it.


----------



## LAARS

strat59 said:


> You could argue that, but it's usually the argument of those that don't own
> a real Plexi
> 
> I'm yet to hear a boutique or re-issue that nails the feel and tones of those
> Marshalls made in that period. .



I don't mean to disagree, but Voodoo amps V-plex nails it. Its the reason I own 2 of them...... My Voodoo amps V-plex is a directly cloned 1968 50 watt plexi, that was reversed engineered by Trace, including having Mercury reverse engineer the transformer. He used all the same components as the original, and the soldering is mil-spec, which is better then the soldering jobs of years ago. 

A/B'd against the original one, no one could tell the difference...... Its the reason I own two of them. With that said, it sounds "exactly" like that one Trace cloned....... No two plexi's sound alike.....


----------



## gbravo

tone seaker said:


> There is a difference between a 68 and a 69 plexi. The 68 famous and sought after 12xxx series had a 820 ohm resistor on the V1B Split catholde and the 69 had a 2.7K. The 68 is a little gainer sounding or distorted which ever you want to call it.


 
True. I've got a 68 & 69 50W. The 68 definitely has more gain. The 69 stays clean until you turn the volume up to insane levels. FWIW, I've also got a reissue and it doesn't sound like either of them.


----------



## metromutt

gbravo said:


> True. I've got a 68 & 69 50W. The 68 definitely has more gain. The 69 stays clean until you turn the volume up to insane levels. FWIW, I've also got a reissue and it doesn't sound like either of them.



Actually he's referring to the 100w 12 series.

 up to LARRS it's easy to get lost or influenced with this plexi speak but the main thing is to find an amp that is pleasing to your ears.


----------



## LAARS

gbravo said:


> True. I've got a 68 & 69 50W. The 68 definitely has more gain. The 69 stays clean until you turn the volume up to insane levels. FWIW, I've also got a reissue and it doesn't sound like either of them.



Thats one of the things that makes it soooo hard when people say "plexi". Depending on what got used for components, no two amps will sound the same. 

Interesting that 68s seem to have more gain then 69s.....


----------



## Viking62

janarn said:


> Hm? This is a thread about Plexi Marshalls.
> And the best Marshalls are JCM800, JCM2000, JVM and VM?
> How do you know?
> 
> I have had a JMP 2204 (same as the JCM800),
> a JVM410H, and I tested out a VM before I bought the JVM.
> I have also tried the DSL, both 50w and 100w.
> 
> And I agree that they all are good amps.
> 
> But I have four original Plexies, and I just have to say that
> none of the other amps comes close to the sound of a Plexi.



I have a JCM 800 2203 and a 1959 SLP (if you can bare the volume) so ok neither are Plexi's but have different tonal characteristics. I've gotta say though my YJM has everything in one. Classic tone and crunch of a fully cranked Plexi and the hardcore sound of an out and out metal amp. I think its the best thing Marshall have ever come out with and cant believe its taken so long, the front of it looks vintage Marshall and all the magic is around the back... Outstanding Amp!!!!


----------



## richieG

tone seaker said:


> My 68 super trem plexi stack. Original 25 watt speakers and mullard tubes. It roars



That rig is my holy grail.

awesome


----------



## janarn

That looks like my livingroom amp!


----------



## Georgiatec

janarn said:


> That looks like my livingroom amp!



So you don't read a lot of books then?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Georgiatec said:


> So you don't read a lot of books then?



Nah, he put it there just for the picture. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jucciz

janarn said:


> That looks like my livingroom amp!



That thing surely bears a high resemblance with my living-room amp, although it's a couple of years older. Sweet stack, congratulations!

Here's mine - not a plexi, but I hope you don't mind ('72-'73 fullstack):


----------



## strat59

LAARS said:


> People use the word Plexi like its a exact sounding amp. From what I've seen and heard, no two plexi's sound alike. I've heard Marshall Metal face 100watt super leads that have that type of sound that reminds me of a plexi, though they are not a "plexi".....
> 
> Everyones idea of what is a good guitar tone is different. I always loved the tone in Alright now, by Free, yet its come to light that his amp might not have even been a Marshall on that song. Some say it was a Selmer T&B 50 used on that song. Go figure..........
> 
> A 1966 JTM45 plexi sounds nothing like a 1968 JMP 50 watt plexi yet both are "plexis"... To me, that sound that I want to hear for a "plexi tone" is very clean thick glassy tone, with little gain that still allows the notes to be heard. You hit it hard and its distorted, but clean......



That's interesting , first I've heard that Kossoff might have used a T&B 50w.
I have seen him playing through an Orange Half Stack and sounding the same as he does with the Plexi's. I have pics of him pre Free with what looks like a student band. Had his Les Paul Burst & a Marshall Half Stack even then. So I'd say he always used the Marshalls IMHO , but could be wrong. Loved his Tone & Playing !!!


----------



## LAARS

strat59 said:


> That's interesting , first I've heard that Kossoff might have used a T&B 50w.
> I have seen him playing through an Orange Half Stack and sounding the same as he does with the Plexi's. I have pics of him pre Free with what looks like a student band. Had his Les Paul Burst & a Marshall Half Stack even then. So I'd say he always used the Marshalls IMHO , but could be wrong. Loved his Tone & Playing !!!



I'm a huge fan of his too.... I do have to say that his tone on Alright now, is not the same tone I hear on all the live clips. Its close, but not the same.

There is a lot of talk at www.woodytone.com about it. He worked at a music store that carried Selmer T&B 50 watt amps.... Who knows for real what he used, except maybe the engineer who recorded it.

I just find it interesting that one of my favorite tones might not even be a Marshall 68 Plexi...... Which goes back to no two plexi's sound alike.

Even if it was a Marshall and not a Selmer T&B 50, it doesn't sound like other plexi's.


----------



## Polvo

Live at the Isle of Wight festival he his using a Super P.A, amongst what seems to be a couple of metal faced Marshalls. His tone is ripping regardless, I to have read he didn't record that song with a Marshall in the studio.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I would call a "Plexi" if it has the Plexiglass panel, Period (and the circuit, of course). I don't give a fuck if it was made in 67 or yesterday. 
I'll call the 60's model maybe an ORIGINAL plexi, but I'll still call them a plexi being a orignal or re-issue.

I'm wrong? Aw... Too bad.


----------



## strat59

SmokeyDopey said:


> I would call a "Plexi" if it has the Plexiglass panel, Period (and the circuit, of course). I don't give a fuck if it was made in 67 or yesterday.
> I'll call the 60's model maybe an ORIGINAL plexi, but I'll still call them a plexi being a orignal or re-issue.
> 
> I'm wrong? Aw... Too bad.



To be fair when people refer to a "Plexi" Marshall they are referring to the Originals from the '60s.

"I'll call the '60's model maybe an Original"....... Er I think there is no debate that those made in the '60 ARE the Originals . 

Modern Replica's made by Marshall are just that. Replica's made to replicate the look and (ahem) Tone of the Originals.


----------



## tone seaker

I love my 68 super trem stack but i gota admit my super JH-100 with gold lion KT-66's sounds amazing. They even better chained together cranked


----------



## strat59

Now that's what I call Weapons of Mass Destruction !


----------



## Blokkadeleider

tone seaker said:


> I love my 68 super trem stack but i gota admit my super JH-100 with gold lion KT-66's sounds amazing. They even better chained together cranked



Beau-ti-ful!


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Just ehm... is it nice to be sandwiched like that?


----------



## tone seaker

thks


----------

